# Elongated Tortoise Eggs



## LiasisUK

We don't only have snakes at home!

Got home last night to a clutch of eggs from our Elongated Tortoises (Indotestudo elongata). I noticed the female digging on Sunday night in the sand/coir laybox provided. 









When I left for work on Monday morning she was filling the hole back in. She compacted the substrate down quite well around the eggs, they were buried down around 15cm. The top 5cm or so remained quite loose, maybe to disguise the lay area or maybe just coincidence?









She laid 3 eggs total, clutch size for this species is 2 to 9, increasing with age/size of the female. The female that laid is 6 years old and was bred in Belgium. 









I set them up on damp vermiculite in a Braplast tub at 28c +/-0.5c. Incubation time for this species is said to be 100 to 150 days. 










We have not hatched this species before in the collection, so fingers crossed for these, always nice to produce a new species. Especially such an excellent one, really recommend this species of tortoise, they are quite active and characterful. They are also quite easy to care for if you can provide the space and varied diet they require, 

Elongated Tortoises are a critically endangered species from SE Asia. They are mainly threatened by collection for Chinese food markets and traditional medicine, as well as habitat destruction.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

Excellent work Tom.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

So much nicer than snakes!


----------



## Swindinian

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> So much nicer than snakes!


Take that back! 🤬🙊😉


----------



## LiasisUK

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> So much nicer than snakes!


I'll be honest, we are cutting back on the snakes a bit and replacing with more legged animals....


----------



## Swindinian

Variety is the spice of life.

Totally understand Tom 😉 you have just too much spare time on your hands and so looking for higher maintenance animals? 😂🤣😂 That must be the driving force…….

In all seriousness, you have quite the eclectic range!


----------



## LiasisUK

Swindinian said:


> Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> Totally understand Tom 😉 you have just too much spare time on your hands and so looking for higher maintenance animals? 😂🤣😂 That must be the driving force…….
> 
> In all seriousness, you have quite the eclectic range!


Yes I've decided that due to the energy crisis it would be better if I had lots of animals that require multiple lights and heat sources. It is the only solution that makes sense 😂 😂


----------



## purplepixie

LiasisUK said:


> We don't only have snakes at home!
> 
> Got home last night to a clutch of eggs from our Elongated Tortoises (Indotestudo elongata). I noticed the female digging on Sunday night in the sand/coir laybox provided.
> View attachment 369198
> 
> 
> When I left for work on Monday morning she was filling the hole back in. She compacted the substrate down quite well around the eggs, they were buried down around 15cm. The top 5cm or so remained quite loose, maybe to disguise the lay area or maybe just coincidence?
> View attachment 369199
> 
> 
> She laid 3 eggs total, clutch size for this species is 2 to 9, increasing with age/size of the female. The female that laid is 6 years old and was bred in Belgium.
> View attachment 369200
> 
> 
> I set them up on damp vermiculite in a Braplast tub at 28c +/-0.5c. Incubation time for this species is said to be 100 to 150 days.
> 
> View attachment 369201
> 
> 
> We have not hatched this species before in the collection, so fingers crossed for these, always nice to produce a new species. Especially such an excellent one, really recommend this species of tortoise, they are quite active and characterful. They are also quite easy to care for if you can provide the space and varied diet they require,
> 
> Elongated Tortoises are a critically endangered species from SE Asia. They are mainly threatened by collection for Chinese food markets and traditional medicine, as well as habitat destruction.



Well done, let us know if they hatch please:0)


----------



## LiasisUK

purplepixie said:


> Well done, let us know if they hatch please:0)


Will do!


----------

